# abonó a granel su vocación sanitaria



## Ciliegina

Hola a todos,
necesito vuestra ayuda para comprender el significado de esta frase sacada de un artículo:
" La República le formó para ser maestro nacional pero fue la guerra la que abonó a granel su vocación sanitaria."
La parte que no estoy segura de haber comprendido bien es "abonó a granel su vocación sanitaria"; ¿podría ser "gratificò abbondantemente la sua vocazione sanitaria"?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Neuromante

No.
Es del verbo *abonar*, poner fertilizante en un terreno.
Con ese "a granel" añadido se refiere a que por todas partes encontraba en donde ejercer la medicina y en todo tipo de condiciones.


"A granel" no es lo mismo que "abundantemente"


----------



## 0scar

La abonó abundantemente (concimó) como a la tierra.


----------



## Ciliegina

Muchas gracias Neuromante y Oscar.
Entonces hago otro intento: "mise a frutto a tutto campo la sua vocazione sanitaria"... ¿podría ser?


----------



## 0scar

Dice que era maestro pero en la guerra le creció la vocación por ser médico.


----------



## gatogab

*granel (a)*




I. Del cat. graner = granero < lat. granum. 

1. (locución adverbial). Sin orden, número ni medida [entregar alimentos a g.].
2. (locución adverbial). Sin envase [vender aceite a g.].



> ©www.inforo.com.ar/diccionario.


----------



## 0scar

*granel**.*
 (Del cat. _granell_).
* 3.     * loc. adj. De montón, en abundancia. U. t. c. loc. adv.
_Real Academia Española ©

_La traducción literal de _a granel_ sería _sfuso_  (merceología)_
_


----------



## Ciliegina

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
Yo también había controlado en el diccionario, el significado de la frase en español ahora lo tengo claro, pero no encuentro una manera que me satisfaga de decir lo mismo en italiano...


----------



## 0scar

La  expresión "far crescere la vocazione" es algo equivalente.


----------



## honeyheart

Ay, cuando leí "abonar" y "fertilizante", temí que alguien propusiera la traducción:

"La Repubblica l'aveva formato per fare il maestro nazionale, me è stata la guerra l'*humus* della sua vocazione per la medicina."


----------



## Ciliegina

0scar said:


> La  expresión "far crescere la vocazione" es algo equivalente.


Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Oscar.




> "La Repubblica l'aveva formato per fare il maestro nazionale, me è stata la guerra l'*humus* della sua vocazione per la medicina."


Muchísimas gracias por esta traducción Honeyheart, es perfecta


----------



## Neuromante

¿Has visto el hilo sobre la palabra "Humus"?
Creo que Honeyheart lo puso bromeando, a la vista de lo que pone allí.

Yo personalmente no creo que signifique lo mismo. Lo de "abonar a granel" tiene una mordacidad antibélica que en nada se parece a la imagen de reposo que conlleva el humus.


----------



## honeyheart

Che, si Ciliegina dice que la traducción es perfecta, ¡es perfecta y punto!


----------



## Neuromante

No, no lo es.



Sería mucho más correcto "sparse ovunque" que suena rarísimo pero significa casi lo mismo


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> ¿Has visto el hilo sobre la palabra "Humus"?
> Creo que Honeyheart lo puso bromeando, a la vista de lo que pone allí.
> 
> Yo personalmente no creo que signifique lo mismo. Lo de "abonar a granel" tiene una mordacidad antibélica que en nada se parece a la imagen de reposo que conlleva el humus.


 
Hola:

Perdona mi ignorancia Neuromante, pero ¿me puedes explicar lo de la mordacidad antibélica? Yo es que no lo veo por ningún lado, lo siento.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Estaba interpretando " a granel" como en grandes cantidades y al mismo tiempo como "un poco por todas partes". Me di cuenta anoche de que estaba exagerando.

Aunque sigue sin parecerme correcto lo del humus y por los mismos motivos, ahora no veo tan marcada la mordacidad que yo decía


----------



## honeyheart

En realidad, yo estoy convencida de que la palabra "humus" encaja a la perfección en esta frase, de acuerdo a la interpretación que le dimos en su respectivo hilo.



Neuromante said:


> Sería mucho más correcto "sparse ovunque" que suena rarísimo pero significa casi lo mismo


Acá entiendo que en lo que diferimos es en el significado de "abonar".  Para vos "abonó a granel" quiere decir "esparció por todas partes", cuando para mí, en cambio, lo que quiere decir es que la guerra "le echó abono en gran cantidad" a su vocación, o sea, la hizo brotar y crecer con vigor, como lo hace el fertilizante con las plantas, que es para lo que se abona o fertiliza el terreno; de ahí la elección de "humus", para expresar que el contexto bélico fue como un _suelo fértil_ para su vocación de médico.

P.D.: Como nota al margen, agrego que yo no percibo que la oración contenga ningún mensaje subliminal paralelo al literal.


----------

